# Getting Powerpoint to start in slide show view



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

I have created a PP presentation that I want to distribute to class members on a CD. I want them to be able to just click on the file and have it open in slide show view and automatically start the slide show. Or, if possible, just insert the CD and have it auto start the slide show. Is there a way to do this?

Currently, when I click on the file it goes to Normal view. And of course I see the PP workspace area. I want the viewer to just see the presentation. What settings do I need to change to make it open with slide show view? 

I am pulling my hair out over this. And, of course, I have a deadline fast approaching. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi, from what I can work out, by literally just trying to solve it myself. If you go to save as, and then save as powerpoint show, it will save as the type that opens directly to the presentation without having to click the button to start presentation.

As for the CD, it will probably autorun and bring up the files, but the users will have to click the show to open it.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

Scotty........Many thanks. That solved my problem of trying to get it to open as a slide show. I never thought of the Save As option! Now I will work on the CD part. But the major stumbling block is fixed. Yea!


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Lol you're welcome. 

Good luck with the presentation mate.


----------

